

The 9 Rules of the New Google UI - tlow
http://www.dougtarlow.com/post/11616335295/the-9-rules-of-the-new-google-ui

======
iunk
Is this true? 8.- groups, and reader are exempted, because of their imminent
shutdown.

~~~
tlow
I have no inside information, but reader has in my opinion been a long
standing poor performer. Groups seems like something that will be eaten by
Google+. Neither groups nor reader have the new google UI.

